# It affects everything - even summer reading books



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Long story short: long time ago caught ex fiancee cheating, moved on, etc. Even though its pointless comparing, on the grand scale, I got lucky compared to threads here.

Anyway, I'm a huge fan of one particular fiction author. Infidelity has featured prominently in several books he has previously written, but I've done okay with. Actually enjoyed. So his new book came out last Tuesday, and I started reading the first few chapters...Sure enough, the main character is the narrator and he alludes to problems with his wife...

So I skip to the end. Sure enough, the character's wife, another character I enjoyed, ends up in an affair with her boss, marriage implodes, blah blah.

I've been waiting for this book for so long, and no I have lost the desire to read it...I'm going to finish it, but the affair, even fictional,frustrated me. I'm not even 5 chapters deep...

I'm a million times better now than before, but damn this stuff still gets ya...


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

It does get easier, but I'm wondering if it will ever go away completely. Perhaps it's a good thing if it doesn't.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Whip, long time no see.

Care to share the name of the author?


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Hello Mori, was glad to see you posting recently. And glad that things are well. 

The author is Nelson Demille. I'm definitely going to finish this book and continue reading whatever else he writes. I think I had a moment where I just felt, "damn it..really? Her ?" Crazy, because its all fiction.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Whip Morgan said:


> Hello Mori, was glad to see you posting recently. And glad that things are well.
> 
> The author is Nelson Demille. I'm definitely going to finish this book and continue reading whatever else he writes. I think I had a moment where I just felt, "damn it..really? Her ?" Crazy, because its all fiction.


Which book? I'm a big Demille fan.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Whip.

It may be fiction but I suspect that maybe someone, somewhere has probably lived that story.

I would welcome your review of the book after you finish reading it.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Radiant Angel. The newest book in the John Corey series. Came out last Tuesday. My favorite is Up Country. 

Infidelity was a huge theme in Gold Coast and The Gate House. Disappointed to see it pop up again in the Corey series. The female leads in both Gold Coast/Gate House, Paul Brenner series and John Corey series have been...less than ideal wives/partners. Perhaps Demille has indeed experienced something in his time. I have no idea, though, as I dont recall ever reading anything about his personal life, other than his military service, which is actually when I discovered his books, when I was in.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

morituri said:


> Thanks Whip.
> 
> It may be fiction but I suspect that maybe someone, somewhere has probably lived that story.
> 
> I would welcome your review of the book after you finish reading it.


Morituri, you should get "The Charm School" by DeMille. It's a stand alone book to start, and if you like that, you should pretty much like anything he writes. He writes a lot in series, though, so make sure you get the sequence right.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Whip Morgan said:


> *Radiant Angel. The newest book in the John Corey series. Came out last Tuesday.* My favorite is Up Country.
> 
> Infidelity was a huge theme in Gold Coast and The Gate House. Disappointed to see it pop up again in the Corey series. The female leads in both Gold Coast/Gate House, Paul Brenner series and John Corey series have been...less than ideal wives/partners. Perhaps Demille has indeed experienced something in his time. I have no idea, though, as I dont recall ever reading anything about his personal life, other than his military service, which is actually when I discovered his books, when I was in.


I was afraid you were going to say that. I have it on order. 

Up Country is one of my faves as well, along with what I just told Mori to try first.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

From what I gathered when I spoiled the end of the book for myself, (and without spoiling anything for you), there is alot that Demille hasn't explained to the reader regarding their marriage (Corey-Mayfield). I suspect it will all go down in the next Corey book. Corey's character has always gone by his gut feeling...He'd fit in here at TAM.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Whip Morgan said:


> From what I gathered when I spoiled the end of the book for myself, (and without spoiling anything for you), *there is alot that Demille hasn't explained to the reader regarding their marriage (Corey-Mayfield)*. I suspect it will all go down in the next Corey book. Corey's character has always gone by his gut feeling...He'd fit in here at TAM.


Perhaps something to do with the Ted Nash CIA character in the middle? Not having read his newest yet, that's all I can come up with since he's usually quite thorough with building a character.

Who knows. He's pretty good at drawing things from years ago right back into the here and now. Not easy to pull off.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Not quite Ted Nash, but I really don't want to say anything else to avoid any major spoilers. However, Kate always gave off red flags about Nash...And Corey was always uncomfortable about it. Shoulda VARed her car.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Whip Morgan said:


> Not quite Ted Nash, but I really don't want to say anything else to avoid any major spoilers. However, Kate always gave off red flags about Nash...And Corey was always uncomfortable about it. Shoulda VARed her car.


I now know who and what you're talking about, and LOL on the VAR.


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Had to delete everything I just wrote...Started rambling...Alas, what a fictional character can you make you feel. The sign of a good author, then.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah, it kind of touches everything for a while. Can't watch romantic movies anymore, and books involving adulterous characters in a remotely positive light make me f$&@ing furious. It'll pass? I hope.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

joannacroc said:


> Yeah, it kind of touches everything for a while. Can't watch romantic movies anymore, and books involving adulterous characters in a remotely positive light make me f$&@ing furious. It'll pass? I hope.


Agreed.

I love classic movies but I cannot watch any now with betrayal in them. To me it's ruined a lot of the things I enjoy.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

joannacroc said:


> Yeah, it kind of touches everything for a while. Can't watch romantic movies anymore, and books involving adulterous characters in a remotely positive light make me f$&@ing furious. It'll pass? I hope.


Yup.. anything where they brush off the seriousness of infidelity or even glamorize it - makes me ill.


----------

